# Really Weird Question about Water Quality



## Roddas (Jan 19, 2015)

Okay

So I live in an apartment with a really odd air conditioner. In the summer, my apartment is so cold, I have to use my winter blankets at night and wear a sweater during the day.
Naturally, this turbo AC makes a lot of water, and there a hose that goes to the balcony that drips.
It drips enough to fill a 7 gallon bucket every 2 days or so. Its a lot of water.

I use it to water my balcony plants, and it seems fine, could I use this for water changes in my aquarium?? What do yall think??

The bucket is always full of clear water, and Ive never seen anything grow in it besides the time I tried to put a pond plant in the bucket but that didnt work and algea started growing. I emptied and cleaned it after.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

I,m not sure but i,m tagging along, my initial reaction was yes, isn,t that water distilled, ets see what others have to say, great question though


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

Its sucking out the moisture from the air. And then condensing it which in turn is turning the water from a gas state to that of a liquid state I see nothing wrong with using it
Maybe someone into HVAC can give us a better insight 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## alphaparrot (Nov 28, 2017)

Test it! My guess is it'll be a lot like RO water (in which case congratulations; you have a source of RO water and can keep tricky species). The only question is if there's any dust or metals in the AC unit that leach into the water. You could probably test for that--copper and heavy metals would probably be the major ones to test, and maybe check the TDS too (total dissolved solids).

If it basically is RO water, and has basically zero hardness, make sure you remineralize so it has some pH buffering.


----------



## Roddas (Jan 19, 2015)

*Continuing the query*

So I found a post along the sames lines on quora that had a water quality report in it from some AC water that looked promising, of course im not going to assume my water is exactly the same, so I'm going to take a sample of my water to a pool store to get it tested.

Additionally, to be on the safe side, I'm going to make a activated charcoal filter with a UV light in another bucket and filter the water through that before adding it to the tank, I will update as things progress!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I would not use that water for fish. Air conditioner water tends to be full of bacteria. For plants, it's fine (soil is full of other bacteria) but I would not use it in an aquarium.


----------

